# Bonsai



## Timc (Feb 21, 2017)

Does anyone here have bonsai? I just recently got a juniper, not exactly sure which kind, but I love that little guy. I don't plan on training it, seeing as I'm new to plant keeping my main goal will just be to keep it alive but I am thoroughly enjoying this awesome little fella. Anyway I just wanted to know if anyone else had bonsai and just have a talk about them. They're rad.


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Feb 21, 2017)

They are very cool!  I have attempted to grow a couple from scratch but gave up after a couple of years.  They take even more patience than Ts do and I wasn't able to handle it.  Maybe I'll try again one day.

Good luck with yours!  Light, water and the occasional plant food and I'm sure it'll do great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Feb 21, 2017)

The search function is your friend.
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/bonsai-basics.269881/
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/gardens-of-the-heart.263616/#post-2281154


----------



## Jeff23 (Feb 21, 2017)

Timc said:


> Does anyone here have bonsai? I just recently got a juniper, not exactly sure which kind, but I love that little guy. I don't plan on training it, seeing as I'm new to plant keeping my main goal will just be to keep it alive but I am thoroughly enjoying this awesome little fella. Anyway I just wanted to know if anyone else had bonsai and just have a talk about them. They're rad.


I once owned a bunch of bonsai.  I was never very fond of junipers, pines, etc. since our pines here in the southeast US were not the best for having short needles for it.  I did once owned a Japanese Pine of some sort.

I loved the azaleas, quince, maples, magnolias, and Kingsville boxwood as winter hardy bonsai.  I enjoyed ficus and Japanese serissa as more tropical bonsai.

I ended up exiting the hobby due to all the work related travel I did at that time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timc (Feb 21, 2017)

@MetalMan2004 thanks dude. And yes I can imagine starting from scratch is a lumbering process. I thought my B. emilia was slow! Lol

@Jeff23 "at the time" means "not anymore". Go get a tree man!

@The Snark i did look up those and other threads but I wasn't going to bump something from that long ago.


----------



## Jeff23 (Feb 21, 2017)

Timc said:


> @MetalMan2004 thanks dude. And yes I can imagine starting from scratch is a lumbering process. I thought my B. emilia was slow! Lol
> 
> @Jeff23 "at the time" means "not anymore". Go get a tree man!
> 
> @The Snark i did look up those and other threads but I wasn't going to bump something from that long ago.


Unfortunately bonsai trees require more strict care than a tarantula.  I still have to travel some on my current job though much less.  But it is definitely a good hobby to enjoy.  It also enforces a need for patience though different from a tarantula.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timc (Feb 21, 2017)

Jeff23 said:


> Unfortunately bonsai trees require more strict care than a tarantula.  I still have to travel some on my current job though much less.  But it is definitely a good hobby to enjoy.  It also enforces a need for patience though different from a tarantula.


Couldn't agree more. If anything it almost shows how fast paced tarantulas can be. While their well being can be documented day by day (from darkening due to premolt to simply substrate being pushed around for fun) the processes of a tree require quite the step up in attention. I've trimmed mine once and the new little needles are just starting to sprout and I only noticed because I inspect often. But honestly each needle is a gift.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Feb 21, 2017)

I think it was regarding Bonsais that I first heard the phrase 'the patience of a glacier'.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## schmiggle (Feb 22, 2017)

I've always been amazed by the bonsais at an arboretum near my house--some are over 250 years old.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

